# Need some advice on applying for Canadian visa.



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hello everyone. My name is Saima and i'm from the U.S. I was born and raised in New York. I recently got married and am residing in Dubai, U.A.E. My husband and I are thinking of settling in Canada. I have a U.S. passport and my husband has a Pakistani passport. I would like to start my immigration process and apply for my husband as well. How do I go about with that and how long will it approximately take?

Also wanted to know about the job situation in Toronto. I've worked in the banking industry in NY and have 5 yrs of experience. I hold a Bachelor's degree in Finance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

saima1215 said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Saima and i'm from the U.S. I was born and raised in New York. I recently got married and am residing in Dubai, U.A.E. My husband and I are thinking of settling in Canada. I have a U.S. passport and my husband has a Pakistani passport. I would like to start my immigration process and apply for my husband as well. How do I go about with that and how long will it approximately take?
> 
> Also wanted to know about the job situation in Toronto. I've worked in the banking industry in NY and have 5 yrs of experience. I hold a Bachelor's degree in Finance.


Immigration into Canada is employment driven. You must either have an occupation that Canada deems is in short supply or you must have pre-arranged employment. You should read closely the Canadian Government's website Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------

